# Portobello Heaven - TNT



## *amy* (Nov 5, 2008)

I prepared these on my indoor grille (with glass tempered lid - to melt the cheese). It's easy to put together for a cocktail party bite or appetizer. 

Portobello mushrooms 
Sliced fresh buffalo mozzarella cheese (or shredded mozzarella)
*Sliced beefsteak tomato (sun-dried tomatoes or roasted sweet red peppers is another way to go)
Fresh basil 
Extra virgin olive oil 
Bruschetta (toasted baguette, rubbed w garlic & drizzled w evoo) Alternately, you could use mini rolls & make mini sandwich cocktail bites.)

Remove stems & clean mushrooms. Brush olive oil on both sides. Grill mushrooms cap side down, turn over and grill till a bit soft. Flip the mushrooms over cap side down, place a *tomato slice on, then the mozzarella. When cheese is melted, remove shrooms from grille & sprinkle with basil.

Cut the mushrooms into smaller pieces & place on bruschetta, Cut the brushetta into slices - or place the shrooms on mini rolls/buns.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds yummmmmy.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 5, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Sounds yummmmmy.


 
Charlie, good to "see" you.  They are yummy.  Reminded me of a Caprese salad.  Hope you give it a try.


----------



## sattie (Nov 5, 2008)

That does sound good amy!!!  I think I need to eat something!


----------



## deelady (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds wonderful, just my type of ingredients!! But ya know, I have never myself bought a portobello mushroom to cook with at home! I don't know why, I like them just never have used them in any of my dishes! I say its high time I do!! 
Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm going to have to.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. I luv mushrooms. Here's a little visual of mini mushroom burgers - just to whet your appetite  Like the idea of adding some red onion slices & balsamic vinaigrette.

Make Mushrooms Your Pick of the Season | Fall Recipes | Cooking, food and recipes


----------



## sattie (Nov 5, 2008)

Do you just dream this stuff up amy???  I wish I had your creativity!


----------



## *amy* (Nov 5, 2008)

sattie said:


> Do you just dream this stuff up amy??? I wish I had your creativity!


 
Thank you sattie. Some people count sheep when they go to sleep, my brain concocts recipes in my head.


----------



## homecook (Nov 5, 2008)

Ooh I love portabellos. I happen to have some in the fridge and was going to grill them with chicken breasts for a sandwich. I think I'm going to add these ingredients and make a "really" good sandwich. Thank you for this!

Barb


----------



## *amy* (Nov 6, 2008)

homecook said:


> Ooh I love portabellos. I happen to have some in the fridge and was going to grill them with chicken breasts for a sandwich. I think I'm going to add these ingredients and make a "really" good sandwich. Thank you for this!
> 
> Barb


 
Mmmmm, mushrooms & chicken - one of my fave comfort food dishes.  Sounds like a tasty sandwich.  Thank you for the idea.


----------



## homecook (Nov 6, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Mmmmm, mushrooms & chicken - one of my fave comfort food dishes.  Sounds like a tasty sandwich.  Thank you for the idea.



They turned out awesome!!!! We had them on onion buns.

Barb


----------

